# Rebuilt Craftsman Air Compressor



## vtcnc (Sep 28, 2019)

Rebuilt a 30 gal air compressor a friend wanted out of his garage. He said it held pressure up to 40 psi. He said it had been used a few hours over several years. Gave him $50 and hauled it home.

I tore the head down and discovered that it needed a new reed valve. Ordered one for $8 free shipping on eBay. Swung by HF and picked up a couple of wheels for it...he had it lagged to a small pallet it was shipped on when he bought it. A couple of rubber bumpers for $8 too. I didn'thave the right hardware on hand so I begrudingly handed over $15 in nuts and bolts at Ace.

When I was putting it back together, I noticed the oring seals were a little rough. I splurged and order the compression ring and seal kit for $40 free shipping.

So, today I completed all the work and tallied it up. About $120 total I have an almost new air compressor. I immediately built pressure to 90 psi and held it until I was ready to use it.


----------



## royesses (Sep 28, 2019)

Nice save. I'm lost without an air compressor. The most handy tool in the shop.

Roy


----------



## dave_r_1 (Sep 28, 2019)

good stuff.  don't forget to check that the drain valve works, and to regularly drain water from the tank...


----------



## ddillman (Sep 29, 2019)

I had one of those. they are ok for occasional use but not heavy use. I rebuilt mine twice then got an oiled compressor.


----------



## projectnut (Sep 29, 2019)

I would agree they are for light duty use only.  I've had a similar model going on 30 years.  About 5 years ago we decided to replace the ceramic tile on our screen porch.  The tile company wanted $1,000.00 to remove the old tile.  I decided since I already had a pneumatic hammer drill and compressor I'd take on the job myself, Bad Idea.

The hammer drill consumed so much air the compressor was running almost continually.  After about half a hour it wouldn't keep up.  When I went to check it out the compressor head had gotten so hot it melted the plastic line to the pressure switch.  So much for that idea.  I eventually retired the compressor to the basement shop and replaced it with a Kellogg 2 stage machine that could pump up to 150 psi.

Rather than ruin the compressor I went to Menards and purchased a Bosch SDS Max corded hammer drill.  I was a bit shocked at the price tag of $599.00, but when I got to the counter it rang up at a little over $299.00 plus tax.  As it turned out Bosch was offering 50% off on that particular model, and Menards was having one of their 11% off sales.  I got another $32.95 back in the form of a rebate check.

I still have the drill today and it gets used more extensively than I would have imagined.


----------



## tjb (Sep 29, 2019)

Here's what I did with mine that needed rebuilding:

Before (essentially):



After:



Now it's unquestionably the most essential piece of equipment in the shop/farm/whole household:



Regards,
Terry


----------



## lordbeezer (Sep 30, 2019)

Turned out nice. Good job. Phil


----------



## tjb (Sep 30, 2019)

lordbeezer said:


> Turned out nice. Good job. Phil


Y'all (that's Southern for 'you', either singular or plural) need to understand what a compliment this is!  Phil (lordbeezer) is the undisputed champion of making grills, cookers and smokers.  Thanks, Phil, for the kind words.  And I couldn't have done it without your expert assistance.

Regards,
Terry


----------



## lordbeezer (Oct 3, 2019)

You took my back woods ideas and went up a few levels..again great job..happy smoking..


----------

